# carwash



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just curious if anyone actually washes their car by hand, has a hand wash do it, or rides the conveyor belt. ALso, what's your take on having a car with bodywork go down the conveyor belt. I would assume thats a nono, but what if your kit is urethane, will the machine do damage at all?

Seth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I wash my car by hand or take it to a self car wash (the ones where you use the high pressure thingies). I won't take it to a place where they wash my car for me, because they usually tend to screw things up. The last time I took it a place like this, they scratched my leather steering wheel. Unless I know they do a really good job, I won't take it to those places. I won't take it on the conveyor because of scratches on the paint..that's just a big no no. No matter what material your car is made of, it will scratch the paint.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I wash my car BY HAND 99.5% of the time, though if I don't have the time, I trust my car to ONE hand car wash which is about 5 miles from my house. Reason being is that I took my car there once, and they did a very good job cleaning it, not only inside, but outside. The car looked great. If you have the time, do it yourself, if not, then find one TRUSTED car wash and have them do it.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I do it myself, every time it gets done, which is about once a week. If you go out on your day off, in the morning, around 7:30am, you can get it done, and it won't take from your day. It's a much better clean if you do it yourself, unless you don't feel like putting out the effort to do a good job, but then, if you don't care enough to put the effort out, you probably wouldn't be asking about it.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I wash my car as well 99.5% of the time. If im going somewhere to show my car, although not much to show, i take it to a hand car wash where they do everything to it. There is one about 5 mintues from my house where they do an excellent job.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

I usually take it to a do it yourself place with the high power hoses and vaccuums theres one near me that a friend owns


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

By hand 100% of the time, no exception EVER.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh,
But what if you live in an aparment building with no driveway or hose. And those do it yourself places want $50 in quarters. I guess untill I'm in a house, or have access to a hose I have ot find a place that does a really good hand job.
(Laugh if you must).

Seth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

$50 in quarters???? The most I've paid is $5 and that's because I took my precious time.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I went to this place in MA when I was in school (when I'm home [miami beach] I wash it by hand, now I'm in Montreal, PQ and live in an apartment building) and they needed $5 in quarters just to start the machine/timer. This is only for 10 minutes. Also when you hit the stop button it stopped the flow of soap/water but not the clock. It takes at least 45 minutes to wash a car and by that time I had pumped in $40 or so in quarters. It was like $10 for each 10 minutes.

Seth


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

by hand

i have an aftermarket spoiler and it is a no no i guess to go through the automatic thing. and i wouldn't anyway. that's for old ladies.

and 50 bucks in quarters??? uhm there's got to be a cheaper place.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

100% Myself. I used to manage a car wash when i was younger. So i know what goes on in thoes places...lol Plus my car is too low for the hand wash places. Only took it there once, and the damn thing got stuck on the line. It was bouncing the whole way down the tunnel.
The ride in washes are very bad for your paint. They use very harsh chemicals in the soap. Also the spary on wax is fake as hell. Dont do chit, but give you some great visuals. Ahhh the pretty colors......lol


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i have my own personal pressure washer (those high powered hoses that you use at the self washer)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Never given my car anything but a personal hand wash. Only the best for my baby. 

I could never imagine myself having someone else wash my car, but that's just me.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i wash my car by hand 100%. my car is too low to make over the bars. not only are the chemicals harmful to your paint i think that the brush that you use has the possibilty of scratching your paint. also when you wash by hand you can get in all the places that you couldn't with that awkward brush.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Meguire's. Definately. By hand. I love running my hands all over her. And I hate dirty bitches.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

haha...nice


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

When I have the time I wash by hand, usually at the house.

When pressed for time, I have it washed at this awesome place that takes their time and does it right... still done by belt tho.

Have you ever tryed that wash and wax stuff??? Ya know, spray on as you dry, wipe off and its waxed?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

we got a pressure washer so i always wash the car at home... in the summer. In the winter i always go to an automatic car wash...

-Nick


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i've used the wax as you dry stuff and i think that it works pretty damn good. it cuts a wax job in half with the same results


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

actually i use Armor all paint protectant instead of a wax, same results 1/10th of the time. Its got a neat beading effect on the rain too, kinda hard to explain.  

-Nick


----------

